
Apple fans have click-signed more than 100,000 words of legal contracts - staringmonkey
http://qz.com/797928/apple-fans-have-click-signed-more-than-100000-words-of-legal-contracts/
======
Someone
The article also states:

 _" Tech giants, like Google and Microsoft have contracts that are
significantly more wordy and hard to understand."_

and

 _" unlike Amazon, AirBnb, Adobe, Buzzfeed, Microsoft, Instagram, Slack,
Tinder and WeChat, Apple does not include a consumer-hostile “binding
arbitration” clause, which would block their customers from ever taking them
to court."_

So, it seems that, as large companies go, they aren't the worst.

------
mpweiher
In Germany, the typical click-through contract you only get to see after you
have purchased the product, or that is for software required to operate
hardware that you have already purchased, is invalid.

So I happily click.

